# New Puppies!!!!!



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

The black and tan is a boy 5.3 oz.
The blue and tan is a girl 4.9oz.

They are doing great and so is Lola!! She is a great mommy!!!!

I am tired so I will tell more tomorrow!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AAAWWWWWW!!! How precious!!! :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

HOW AWESOME!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

How tiny..can i have one?


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

They are so sweet and precious! ccasion4:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations kari! and lola too! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats!!
They are gorgeous!!  

Hope you & Lola are able to get some rest.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!! you are gonna have so much fun with them.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness! How precious! Congratulations to you and your new lil mommy!


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

AWWW!!!!! Congrats!!!! Beautiful babies Lola!!! :wave:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

How cute

CONGRATULATIONS  :lol:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!! Both Lola and babies are doing great!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob: :blob4: CONGRATULATIONS
More beautiful chi baby pics to come.
Hope Lola is well.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats!
Glad everyone is doing fine!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

OMG...so ickle and sweet...i just love that last one though...Please post more pics when you can xxx


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Look how tiny and sweet! Awwwww.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww! theyre soo cute. congratulations! i cant wait for more pics. :love10:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> awww! theyre soo cute. congratulations! i cant wait for more pics. :love10:


ditto! :wave:


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

awww they are soooooooooo tiny and cute, i desperatly want one but cant find one within my price range then wen i do they are all gone or live too far away!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

sssssssooooooooo sweet!! Congrats!! :love10: :angel13:


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

OMG....so cute!!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are so adorable. Congrats


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

They are beautiful!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww soooo cute!
Congratulations!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Aww! I love the little girl, shes a cutie!

When will you know if they're short hair or long?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*ack* toooooooooooooooo much cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

AWWWWW Way to go Lola. You have very beautiful little babies 
I want one


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

kenchi said:


> AWWWWW Way to go Lola. You have very beautiful little babies
> I want one


The little blue and tan female is for sale!!!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

REALLY!!!! Ohhh shes the one i liked. I will have to butter the hubby up for a forth chi, not going to be easy :?


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

so little ---she only had 2 puppies?


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> Aww! I love the little girl, shes a cutie!
> 
> When will you know if they're short hair or long?


In a couple of weeks, but it does look like the blue female might be longcoat!!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Aww! Congratulations! I'm sure Lola is a very good mummy <33 Best of luck!


----------

